# Program to bind mouse buttons to keystroke?



## account.reynold (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a regular old run of the mill optical mouse with a left and right click and a scrollwheel. I would like to know if there is a program that allows me to bind my scrollup and scrolldown buttons to keys so that I can use them for game controls. Let me explain further, I would like to use this program so when i scrol my mouse up it will activate the button say 'k' which I will have bound in the game as 'lean left'. Anyone know of something like this?


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

I asked this a while back I wanted to have Ctrl+z for my third mouse button. I have an application which lauches on a given key stroke which I wanted to have on the mouse.

The answer is...

Check with the mouse manufacuters web site to see if they have a driver which allows key mapping. Come to think of it there are mice out there with several buttons on them. Surely they must support key mapping.

Also check the game for key mapping and key asignments.

And one last dich atttempt look at getting a programable joystick As they have key mapping software bundled with them.

Or you can do as I did and give up.


----------

